
Google's Go is TIOBE's programming language of 2016 - mswift42
http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
kasperl
... and Dart is the runner up in terms of gaining popularity in 2016 according
to TIOBE.

~~~
altun
It is too early to happy. I think the reason of dart popularity in the last
month is Dart WM 2017.

Source:
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%2012-m&q=da...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%2012-m&q=dart,%2Fm%2F0h52xr1)

~~~
filiph
TIOBE methodology uses [<language> programming] as the search term, exactly
for this reason. So Dart WM will not move the needle there.

